# JTable setValueAt und getValueAt übergeben columnIndex nicht



## Guest (17. Mrz 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich schreibe eine GUI Anwendung in der auch ein JTable vorkommt. Ich möchte ein Tabellen- und ein Spaltenmodell verwenden.
Allerdings habe ich folgendes Problem:
Wenn getValueAt oder setValueAt aufgerufen werden, wird als Spaltenindex immer der Wert Null übergeben,
auch wenn ich als Methodenargument explizit einen anderen Wert angebe. Ich habe das mit print befehlen an stdout
in der überlagerten Funktion im Tabellenmodell überprüft (s.u.). Um das ganze mal zu posten habe ich ein Beispiel
gestrickt, welches das Problem reproduziert:



```
/* Classfile Listing3808.java */

 import java.awt.*;
 import javax.swing.*;
 import javax.swing.table.*;

 public class Listing3808
 extends JFrame
 {
   public Listing3808()
   {
     super("JTable 3");
     //Spaltenmodell erzeugen
     DefaultTableColumnModel cm = new tablColModel();
	 TableColumn colNames = new TableColumn();
	 colNames.setHeaderValue("Name");
	 cm.addColumn(colNames);
	 TableColumn colValue = new TableColumn();
	 colValue.setHeaderValue("Value");
	 cm.addColumn(colValue);

     //Tabellenmodell erzeugen
     tablModel tm = new tablModel(2);


     //Tabelle erzeugen und ContentPane füllen
     JTable table = new JTable(tm, cm);

	int i;
	for (i=0; i < 2; i++)
	{
                                table.setValueAt("Name", i, 0);
		int column = 1;
		System.out.println("column = "+column);            //XXX Ich übergebe wirklich eine 1!
		table.setValueAt("Value", i, column);
	}

     Container cp = getContentPane();
     cp.add(new JScrollPane(table), BorderLayout.CENTER);
   }

   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
     Listing3808 frame = new Listing3808();
     frame.setLocation(100, 100);
     frame.setSize(350, 200);
     frame.setVisible(true);
   }
 }


 /* Classfile tablColModel.java */

 import javax.swing.table.*;

 public class tablColModel
 extends DefaultTableColumnModel
 {
 	public tablColModel()
 	{
 		super();
 		this.setColumnMargin(0);
 	}

 	public boolean getColumnSelectionAllowed()
 	{
 		return false;
 	}

 	public void moveColumn(int arg0, int arg1)
 	{
 	}

 	public void removeColumn(TableColumn arg0)
 	{
 	}
 }


 /* Classfile tablModel.java */

 import javax.swing.table.*;
 import java.util.*;

 public class tablModel
 extends AbstractTableModel
 {
 	private int nrOfRows;
 	private Hashtable data;
 	public tablModel(int nrOfRows)
 	{
 		this.nrOfRows = nrOfRows;
 		this.data = new Hashtable();
 	}

 	public int getColumnCount()
 	{
 		return 2;
 	}

 	public int getRowCount()
 	{
 		return this.nrOfRows;
 	}

 	public String getColumnName(int columnIndex)
 	{
 		return null;
 	}

 	public Object getValueAt(int rowIndex, int columnIndex)
 	{

                    //XXX  Dieser printbefehl liefert immer 0, auch wenn ich die Methode z.B. mit Argument (1,1) aufrufe

 	                System.out.println("tablModel.getValueAt reports: columnIndex = "+columnIndex);     

                    //XXX

 		String key = "[" + rowIndex + "," + columnIndex + "]";
 		String value = (String)data.get(key);
 		return value == null ? "-" : value;
 	}

 	public void setValueAt(Object aValue, int rowIndex, int columnIndex)
 	{
 	    System.out.println("tablModel.setValueAt reports: columnIndex = "+columnIndex);
 	    String key = "[" + rowIndex + "," + columnIndex + "]";
 	    String value = (String)aValue;
 	    if (value.length() <= 0)
 	    {
 	    	data.remove(key);
 	    }
 	    else
 	    {
 	    	data.put(key, value);
 	    }
 	}
}
```

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Wär echt superdankbar!


----------



## André Uhres (18. Mrz 2007)

```
package table;
/*
 * Listing3808.java
 */
import java.awt.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.table.*;
public class Listing3808 extends JFrame {
    public Listing3808() {
        super("JTable 3");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        //Tabellenmodell erzeugen
        DefaultTableModel tm = new DefaultTableModel(new String[]{"Name", "Value"}, 2);
        
        //Tabelle erzeugen und ContentPane füllen
        JTable table = new JTable(tm);
        int i;
        for (i=0; i < 2; i++) {
            table.setValueAt("Name", i, 0);
            table.setValueAt("Value", i, 1);
        }
        Container cp = getContentPane();
        cp.add(new JScrollPane(table), BorderLayout.CENTER);
    }
    
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Listing3808 frame = new Listing3808();
        frame.setLocation(100, 100);
        frame.setSize(350, 200);
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }
}
```


----------



## Gast (18. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Andre

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Nur wenn ich das DefaultTableModel verwende, kann ich nach meinem Vertsändnis
kein Spaltenmodell übergeben, da es hierfür keinen passenden Konstruktor gibt. Das Spaltenmodell brauche ich aber, um setPreferredWidth() verwenden zu können. (Im Bsp nicht enthalten, da ich es möglichst auf das Problem begrenzen wollte.) 
Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Spaltenbreite im DefaultTableModel zu definieren, würde mir das mein Problem zwar auch lösen, allerdings würde mich dann trotzdem interessieren, ob im von mir geposteten Code ein Fehler ist oder
ob es ein Java Bug ist. (Wobei ich natürlich von ersterem ausgehe...)


----------



## SlaterB (18. Mrz 2007)

so eine Table per Hand zu bauen geht wohl nicht wirklich gut,
schon gar nicht wenn man nicht mal die API liest

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/table/TableColumn.html#TableColumn()

public TableColumn()

    Cover method, using a default model index of 0, default width of 75, a null renderer and a null editor. This method is intended for serialization.

See Also:
    TableColumn(int, int, TableCellRenderer, TableCellEditor)


----------



## André Uhres (18. Mrz 2007)

Spaltenbreite: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=269031#269031
Wir haben übrigens in den faq auch ein JTable Tutorial  :wink:


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2007)

Hey SlaterB, vielen Dank, Dein Hinweis war genau was ich brauchte!

zum Thema:


			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schon gar nicht wenn man nicht mal die API liest



wohl nicht ganz unberechtigter rtfm, wie ich im Nachhinein gestehen muss. Aber ob Du's glaubst oder nicht, ich habe doch mehrere Stunden mit Fehlersuche, Handbuch der Javaprogrammierung, API und google verbracht und bin einfach nicht drauf gekommen. Liebe Profis, gesteht einem Anfänger wie mir auch mal zu, hin und wieder einen Stupser in die richtige Richtung zu brauchen. Vorschnell und unüberlegt fragen ist eigentlich nicht meine Art, genaugenommen war dies mein erster derartiger Post... 

Wie auch immer, vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe!!!


----------



## SlaterB (18. Mrz 2007)

das WAR ein Stupser, sonst klingt das ganz anders


----------

